# Hypnotherapy



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

Has anyone tried hypnotherapy and has it worked? If so where did you go?


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Lucy

I'm trained as a hypnotherapist, so I thought you might like a perspective from someone who's both a practitioner and a user.

If you go to a hypnotherapist and they promise you a baby, run for the hills; they're not qualified to do that, and they shouldn't be making claims they can't verify.  I know some people who do this, and while it's tempting to go for them, and you may get good results, I think it's unfair to promise what there's no evidence you can deliver.

When I first see a client, I will ask them, "If I were to wave a magic wand that could grant you one outcome today, what would it be".  That way, I know exactly what you most want, and whether/how I can help you achieve it.  If you were to tell me that you wanted a baby then obviously I wouldn't be able to promise that, but we would talk about what you think the problems might be, and together we could work on those, whether they be physical problems or perceived ones, such as fear of miscarriage.  

The degree to which hypnotherapy is effective depends on both the practitioner and the client.  It's up to the practitioner to create a relevant, supportive and powerful experience for the client to move them towards their goal.  The client needs to be open to the therapy (if you're very resistant it can still work, but it's harder), to understand what they want from the session, and to listen to the recording afterwards.  Hypnotherapy really is a partnership between therapist and client.

Now, as a user of hypnotherapy I would say it can work, but not necessarily in exactly the way you expect.  I had hypnotherapy during my first IVF, and while I didn't achieve a pregnancy, it did help me to relax and sleep while I was cycling, which was a positive thing.  I had one hypnotherapy session for my mood a while back and it absolutely sorted me out for 2 months.  I also had hypnotherapy for weight loss, and I did lose quite a lot of weight - in that case you obviously have to put the effort into eating right - it's no good just listening to the recording and eating rubbish!

The therapy I'm trained in is called Rapid Transformational Therapy.  It does what it says on the tin in that it achieves results quickly (we'd very rarely see a client more than an absolute maximum of 3 times).  I think this is really worthwhile for busy people who don't want to get tied into a long-term, expensive relationship with their therapist.  Most of the practitioners who train in this therapy have a particular specialty.  And some practitioners are definitely better than others!  I'd be happy to give you more information in a direct message if this is something you're interested in.  I'm not normally a user of therapies; I hate any form of bodywork, and I'm more against counselling than I care to say in polite company, but I do like RTT.

I do think that, as with any therapy, it's a matter of finding the right practitioner for you, and this can be a bit of a lottery.  Any practitioner should offer you a free phone chat to see if you're likely to be right for each other - I certainly do this with any of my potential clients who would like it.

If you have any questions, do please feel free to ask.

xx


----------



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

That's great, Thank you for your help.
I have had 2 cycles of ivf, 1 of which I had a positive but sadly it ended after a few weeks, then my second I had a negative.
I have a follow up appointment tomorrow and am thinking of having further tests done as I have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy, are you in Wales?  I know someone great in Wales.  She's not a fertility specialist, but she's been having huge success and she was in my class, which was the first RTT class ever, so she's been practicing since 2015.  Let me know if you'd like more details.


----------



## Lucyj81 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes if you could send me more info please, that would be great.


----------

